# Parts in the Attic



## dfa242 (May 10, 2012)

I was recently invited into the attic of a local mansion to view "an old ladies bike and some bicycle parts."  I posted the ladies bike in the Iver Johnson thread a few days ago, and here are the "parts in the attic" -


----------



## bricycle (May 10, 2012)

Let me know if you wish to sell, bri.


----------



## dfa242 (May 10, 2012)

Turs out the parts fit together quite nicely to form an 1889 Columbia Light Roadster Hard Tire Safety - even the tires appear to be original.


----------



## dfa242 (May 10, 2012)

More pics -


----------



## dfa242 (May 10, 2012)

bricycle said:


> Let me know if you wish to sell, bri.




Thanks Bri, but this one's a keeper.


----------



## bricycle (May 10, 2012)

dfa242 said:


> Thanks Bri, but this one's a keeper.




...still, put me on the list....think I have the male equivalent....?


----------



## meteor (May 10, 2012)

Wow, nice. Is this a hobby or do you "make a living" in old stuff/bikes? You always seem to find gems.


----------



## bricycle (May 10, 2012)

meteor said:


> Wow, nice. Is this a hobby or do you "make a living" in old stuff/bikes? You always seem to find gems.




Oh....just a hobby! I'd starve to death if it was a living . Thanks for your kind words. Your lady is BEAUTIFUL!!!!
Could you give me the measurements of the headbadge...thanks!


----------



## meteor (May 10, 2012)

bricycle said:


> Oh....just a hobby! I'd starve to death if it was a living . Thanks for your kind words. Your lady is BEAUTIFUL!!!!
> Could you give me the measurements of the headbadge...thanks!




No, not you Brian! I know for you it is just an obsession!!


----------



## dfa242 (May 10, 2012)

Well, I'd also starve if I tried to make a living at this - it's just a retirement hobby.  Brian, the badge is 2 inches tall and about an inch and a half wide.


----------



## bricycle (May 10, 2012)

meteor said:


> No, not you Brian! I know for you it is just an obsession!!




...OK, you got me......


----------



## bricycle (May 10, 2012)

dfa242 said:


> Well, I'd also starve if I tried to make a living at this - it's just a retirement hobby.  Brian, the badge is 2 inches tall and about an inch and a half wide.




Thanks, you rock!!!


----------



## dfa242 (May 10, 2012)

bricycle said:


> ...still, put me on the list....think I have the male equivalent....?




I'm sure some of the wheelmen will weigh in but yours appears to have pneumatic tires so I would guess maybe 1891 or so.


----------



## bricycle (May 10, 2012)

dfa242 said:


> I'm sure some of the wheelmen will weigh in but yours appears to have pneumatic tires so I would guess maybe 1891 or so.




Yea, that be my guess too. can you list the web link for the other bikes you had on the Iver post? I can't locate it....B.


----------



## dfa242 (May 10, 2012)

_"Could you give me the measurements of the headbadge..."_

Just for clarification Bri, the badge is located on the cross piece of the frame - see attached.


----------



## bricycle (May 10, 2012)

dfa242 said:


> _"Could you give me the measurements of the headbadge..."_
> 
> Just for clarification Bri, the badge is located on the cross piece of the frame - see attached.
> 
> View attachment 51229




...I guess that would be considered a "crotch" badge then?


----------



## dfa242 (May 10, 2012)

bricycle said:


> Yea, that be my guess too. can you list the web link for the other bikes you had on the Iver post? I can't locate it....B.




It's just the one ladies safety - item #74 & 75 on this thread - http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...e-for-dating-IJ-bicycles/page8&highlight=iver


----------



## bricycle (May 10, 2012)

dfa242 said:


> It's just the one ladies safety - item #74 & 75 on this thread - http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...e-for-dating-IJ-bicycles/page8&highlight=iver




Is she for sale???


----------



## Boris (May 10, 2012)

dfa242 said:


> Turns out the parts fit together quite nicely




Indeed they do!!!


----------



## dfa242 (May 10, 2012)

bricycle said:


> Is she for sale???




Nope, but thanks for asking!


----------



## pelletman (May 10, 2012)

Nice pile of parts Dean!  The other safety in this thread is not a Columbia, it is English I think.


----------



## walter branche (May 10, 2012)

*score*

2 very desirable ,unusual bikes ,the springfork columbia around 6,500 to 9,000.00 the english safety possibly 3,000 ,a great haul , nice work , walter branche


----------



## dfa242 (May 11, 2012)

Thanks guys - Dave or Walter, is there any way of telling in which of Pop'e locations this bike was made?  It's serial No. 11906.

Thanks,
Dean


----------



## pelletman (May 11, 2012)

They were all made in Hartford then.  Walter, provide some evidence of a Columbia Light Roadster HTS bringing that kind of money, like a link to a similar bike at Copake.


----------



## pelletman (May 11, 2012)

It is interesting that the serial number is that high.  The highest known Expert is around 14,000, shows the safeties really took off, assuming they started at #1, which they always seemed to in each new model.


----------



## walter branche (May 11, 2012)

*private sale*

The price i mention ,has nothing to do with transactions conducted in or around copake or any other so called expert appraisal venue ,yes its true the machines can and are found for a better price .Most of the owners I know ,would not sell there springfork for less than 6500.00-walter branche


----------



## pelletman (May 11, 2012)

It isn't helpful to anyone for you to be throwing out unrealistic numbers.  Look at Copake, tends to be the high end of what stuff goes for


----------



## dfa242 (May 11, 2012)

pelletman said:


> They were all made in Hartford then.




Thanks, Dave - I appreciate it.


----------



## dfa242 (May 11, 2012)

pelletman said:


> It is interesting that the serial number is that high.  The highest known Expert is around 14,000, shows the safeties really took off, assuming they started at #1, which they always seemed to in each new model.




Wow, that _is_ interesting - I never would have guessed they had that volume of production back then.


----------



## walter branche (May 11, 2012)

*copake and everywhere*

I do not know anyone at this time that will sell a similar bike for less than 6,500.00 , if you do -Dave or anyone else ,please let the people know ,. I am working on getting a bike a few years later a 91 ,with a cyclometer , so what would be a fair price , ????thanks for any leeds to an early safety ,.walter branche


----------



## pelletman (May 11, 2012)

Anytime Dean.  Walter I don't know of anything available right now but that doesn't mean they aren't out there


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 11, 2012)

Dean,

I would offer you a gazillion dollars for this machine if I knew it was for sale!!!
Simply amazing.

Chris


----------



## pelletman (May 11, 2012)

A gazillion!  That would be a record I'm sure!


----------



## dfa242 (May 11, 2012)

Oh, I don't think I could take a penny less than a bazillion, but thanks very much for your offer Chris.  

Nope, this one will have to stay with me for a while.  I was fortunate enough to receive the provenance of this bike, changing hands only in 1896 and again in approximately 1934 before I brought it home a couple of weeks ago.  Its owners have never lived more than 12 miles from eachother.  I really like local stuff, especially when it's as original as this.


----------



## bricycle (May 11, 2012)

Great story...I'm glad someone like you ended up with it.


----------



## pelletman (May 11, 2012)

Is a bazillion more than a gazillion?  I guess the way the government is spending and printing we'll find out soon.


----------



## dfa242 (May 11, 2012)

Almost forgot - this was left in the box when I put the bike back together.  What the heck is it and where does it go?


----------



## pelletman (May 12, 2012)

I have no idea


----------



## Bicycle Belle (May 12, 2012)

Silly...
It's a thingamajingy and it goes on the whatchamacallit.
You can thank me later


----------



## dfa242 (May 12, 2012)

Bicycle Belle said:


> Silly...
> It's a thingamajingy and it goes on the whatchamacallit.
> You can thank me later




Well, I'm glad that's settled - thanks so very much.


----------



## Larmo63 (May 12, 2012)

Nice find, Dean!  Is this machine considered a women's bike? 

It seems as if it could be either gender......?


----------



## dfa242 (May 13, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> Nice find, Dean!  Is this machine considered a women's bike?
> 
> It seems as if it could be either gender......?




Thanks, Lawrence - I believe they made only one model safety in 1889 but will have to defer to the wheelmen for confirmation.  I certainly woudn't consider it a "step through" design with all that seat and post thing going on in the middle of the frame.


----------



## pelletman (May 14, 2012)

That is NOT a girls bike, it was the Men's safety they offered in 88 and 89.


----------



## oldspoke (May 14, 2012)

*Columbia Light Roadster - H.T.S.*

Amazing find Dean !! Love to hear the story sometime. Check the latest copy of "Adventure Cyclist" for a great spread of Hard Tire Safeties. There are a few Columbia Light Roadsters
pictured -  like your machine.
Glenn


----------



## dfa242 (May 17, 2012)

Thanks guys -

Dave, that's a great picture.  Glenn, I'll have to check that article out - I may be up in your neighborhood next month and if so I'll give you a little advance notice; I'd like to get another look at the museum.

Cheers,
Dean


----------



## bikewhorder (May 17, 2012)

dfa242 said:


> Thanks guys -
> 
> Dave, that's a great picture.  Glenn, I'll have to check that article out - I may be up in your neighborhood next month and if so I'll give you a little advance notice; I'd like to get another look at the museum.
> 
> ...




Id say with this latest addition you'll be able to charge admission to your carriage house "Museum".  I need to stop by soon and see some of your new treasures, That old Hawthorne I sold you must look pretty sad in comparison. Hopefully you'll let me in free though.


----------



## dfa242 (May 17, 2012)

bikewhorder said:


> Id say with this latest addition you'll be able to charge admission to your carriage house "Museum".  I need to stop by soon and see some of your new treasures, That old Hawthorne I sold you must look pretty sad in comparison. Hopefully you'll let me in free though.




Thanks, Chris - of course you're welcome to stop by any time.  My little assemblage of bikes can't really be included in the same paragraph as Glenn's museum.  If you ever find yourself in Burlington, VT, look up Old Spokes Home - he's got the nicest display of rare antique bicycles in original condition I've ever seen (and some machines I've never seen anywhere else).


----------



## mre straightbar (May 22, 2012)

*whats the measurement of the curved under suface with bolt holes*



dfa242 said:


> Almost forgot - this was left in the box when I put the bike back together.  What the heck is it and where does it go?
> 
> View attachment 51303View attachment 51304View attachment 51305




its obviously a clip that holds some thing
no mystery bolt holes in frame or bars


----------



## mre straightbar (May 22, 2012)

*no skirt guards or chainguard*



mre straightbar said:


> its obviously a clip that holds some thing
> no mystery bolt holes in frame or bars



im gonna guess thats what its for keeping dress out of chain and wheel area


----------



## bricycle (May 22, 2012)

A hanger for a Newspaper sack???


----------

